# what made you decide to lose weight



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

I was wondering what other peoples 'turning point' was when they decided to lose weight. About three years ago I was getting my hair cut and saw myself in the mirror with the ugly black cape on. All I could see was my double going on triple chin and it grossed me out. That was my turning point then and I lost 40 pounds. Now I've gained back 30 of it :shrug:and need to lose again. I think it is easy to say "I need to lose weight" but without that one turning event it is not an easy venture, it may well be impossible. I'm looking for a new one... my health is a definite factor but that isn't a visual. 
How about you all? What helped you?:help:


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

First...I read an article about Peri-Menopausal weight gain
Second...Post-menopausal weight gain 

ADDed those two together and I said NO WAY!!!

I've been Vegetarian for over a year now and have lost nearly 50 lbs., my menses are less painful and a lot less heavy, I sleep better and my back and hips hurt a LOT less.
Of course being VEG doesn't mean that the post-meno weight gain isn't gonna get me but I'm more prepared to fight back now.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Seeing a picture of me with my young granddaughter on my lap and thinking, that is not me. Also, getting out of breath while doing my normal everyday chores. It is a struggle to stick to it, but I know I will feel so much better! 
Pam


----------



## BilOregon (May 2, 2008)

2 years ago I weighed 368 pounds. I was barely able to walk from my car in to my office. I couldn't play with my 3 daughters. Yard work was a joke. This is what led me to lose weight. I didn't have any health conditions (yet) that were problems. I had low blood pressure, low cholesterol, I was as my Dr. said, "A very large healthy man." But I knew if I kept going I was not going to stay healthy. Our insurance finally ok'd bariatric surgery, so I started looking in to that. I had everything done (physicals, counseling, etc) to have the surgery I just needed to lose 5% of my weight and then set a date. 

My parents were doing a program that was working well for them, and I thought I could do this for a couple of weeks to lose my 5% and then get the surgery. The first week I lost 17 pounds (just about the 5% I needed), but I thought, wow, that was easy, let's try this another week and see how it goes. The first month I lost around 35 pounds (almost 10%) and that was even with a trip to Walt Disney World. At that point I knew I wasn't going to get the surgery, this was working too well. I lost 140 pounds in the next year and I have kept it off. I am now working on losing the rest that I need to lose. 

For me it came down to wanting to do it for my daughters!!

Bil


----------



## nomifyle (Mar 26, 2008)

Bottom line the thing that has motivated me this time is that my bra got so tight I just could hardly stand it. And I absolutely refuse to go to the next size. I thought and thought about all the diets I'd done in the past and couldn't figure out what to do.

Then I saw a program on TV (don't remember what channel) back in the summer about limiting your daily caloric intake, permanently. These folks ate about 1200 calories a day, took vitamins and exercised. The were early 60's and had no health problems.

Back in '03 I started on a program where I ate nothing white and worked out everyday, Mon-Fri. I got myself down to a decent weight and was in good shape. Then Katrina happened and I stopped working out (I was thrust out of my routine) and started gaining weight little by little. By August this year I had gained 30 and a ton of inches, and was getting not exercise.

That's when I decided I had to do something so I got a little notebook and ordered a calorie counter from Amazon. You can get calorie counts on line just by doing a search. I figured that I would eventually lose some weight by staying around 1,000 to 1,100 calories a day whether I exercised or not.

By the end of a week or so I'd lost 3 lbs. and my bra was not so miserable. Little by little so far I've lost 15 lbs and still don't exercise all that much. But I am doing alot more around the house and I've been doing some walking.

A few times we've gone to eat and I just ate small portions and was fine. Sometimes I eat more than 1,100 calores, sometimes it 1,300 calories. But if I just measure and for the most part write down what I eat then I'm doing fine. I take a few vitamins and try to keep an eye of my intake of protein, veggies and fruit. I don't look at fats or carbs at all. I just eat normal things, like we've use olive oil for years and we don't fry anything. We use whole organic milk, mostly just for coffee, but none of that waterie skim milk stuff and wheat bread and real butter, just not too much. Low fat products usually equal more sugar and I keep a good eye on that intake too.

Instead of groaning when I got out the back steps (4) when I go to the garage to take out a load of laundry, I've noticed that I just kind of glide down them now and that makes me feel so good.

I'm not as young as I use to be, I'll be 63 in February and it is so true that if you don't use it you will lose it.

I know I don't drink enough water, but I do limit my sodas to one a day.

I joined a health club last week, but I've only been once. My bad.

Anyway, I want to do something where I can still eat regular food and not have to look for something diet and be able to be a regular person but just not eat so much.

I'm very pleased with my progress, I hope and pray it stays a way of life.

Judy


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Not being able to fit into my clothes - and refusing to buy a larger size. 

I used to spend a lot of money on clothes & now I can't/won't, so there wasn't any alternative. It's so true that the older you get, the harder it is to loose weight.


----------



## retiredbop (Mar 9, 2007)

Wolf mom said:


> Not being able to fit into my clothes - and refusing to buy a larger size.


That's part of it. I have a hard enough time finding pants in a 50x32 as it is. I've never seen 52x32, EVER.

I also enjoy the benefits of being a very healthy, very large man who stands 6'2". Cholesterol, blood pressure, triglycerides, etc are all at the lower limits of normal. Weight, on the other hand, is decidedly out of control. this was driven forcefully home Friday. I'm retired and substitute teach just to keep myself from vegging at home. The classroom I had Friday was in the basement. Didn't think much of it on the way to the room. After all, once you take the first step moving 380 lbs down a flight is pretty easy. Coming back up at the end of the day was another story altogether! It took me several minutes to walk back to the office to turn in my key and it took nearly all of that time for me to catch my breath.

Check back, I'll be here often to report on any progress (good or bad).


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

:goodjob: wtg bilOregon, taking all that weight off is really a great accomplishment. Actually congrats to all of you that have been able to lose. Judy, I've had the same thing with the too tight bra but I bought the extensions you add to the hooks.....gives an extra couple of inches....lol. My problem is that I was always skinny until I had a hysterectomy and went through menopause early. Now I have that post M belly fat and a warning from the drs that my cholestrol is borderline high so I'd better change my diet.
I don't have to lose more then 25 lbs but I just can't seem to get motivated to start doing it. Maybe if I keep reading this forum I'll find the help I need.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm about to upgrade another size if I don't start losing weight soon. Even though I can't _see_ it, my main concern is my future health. I'm not in the best of health as it is and I sure don't need something else to start dragging me down.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

For me it was seeing this picture posting over on my co-workers computer screen. 










I then suggested we go on that 3 Day Diet, (I mentioned on here last year) and WOW 47 lbs in 6 weeks, then we took a little break and started back up again and over several more weeks I lost a total of 56 lbs. (I gained just a very little back -so I'm sticking with the 47 lbs.) What really made all of this a reality was last winter when I was bringing in 50lb feed sacks, it just kept playing over and over in my head, this is how much extra weight you've been carrying around...! 

In October I was at an event and one of the other reenactors said he didn't recognize me and thought someone else was doing my demonstrations. Here's that pic, (not the best for showing the weight loss, but that was what i was wearing when he didn't believe it was me...


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I get motivated but don't seem to succeed. A picture of my backside...had to be the camera angle, clothes don't fit and I don't want to buy more, tired of my tummy looking pregnant, the number on the scale, and just tired of being worn out easily.

These get me started now I just need to find something that works for me.


----------



## retiredbop (Mar 9, 2007)

*slev*, I can't find any reference to the 3 Day Diet you talked about. I'd like to look at this. Any link?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

The 3 day diet thread.


----------



## Mama~Bear (Nov 10, 2009)

I had my kick in the pants today. I have been having some major problems with depression and was put on medication. I was told one of the side effects was weight gain. I guess I took that as a free pass to eat whatever I pleased. I went to my doctor's today and got the shock of my life when I stepped on his scale. I weigh more now than I have ever in my life. I weigh more now than I did when I was pregnant. I have got to lose 50 pounds. I look bad, I feel bad. I can't believe I allowed myself to get this big. I'm going to shop for the 3 Day Diet on my next trip to town ~tomorrow?~ if some say it works.

Michele


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Something to keep in mind wrt the 3 day diet-- It's not so much a magic combination of food as it is the very low calories (cycled with more normal calories to keep you out of starvation mode) and the mix of protein, carbs, lots of fruits/veggies and the treat to keep you on track for the rest of the day. 
For example, if you don't like beets (beans is a typo, I think. The first 3 day diet that I saw, about 15 years ago, was specifically beets) sub in something else that is low glycemic, _like_ green beans. Hot dogs are a pseudo-meat, so sub in something a little healthier. Etc. 

So long as you don't go crazy on the other four days, this is an excellent way to lose weight. Calorie cycling (high days and low days that stay in a _week's_ calorie range, rather than a days) is the rationale behind Weight Watcher's Flex Points, afterall. 

To the original question:
My kids keep asking me if I can go on the Biggest Loser. I don't want them to ever feel embarrassed by their mom...  And honestly, I miss that feeling of self-confidence. of knowing that I look nice...


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

For me it was a number on a scale. For years I had not stepped on one and was utterly shocked. The tight pants and bra and not wanting to go out and buy another size were also a big part of it. (But, I did have to go and buy smaller sizes after all eventually!) I also felt uncomfortable most of the time.
I also used the visual and physical feeling of a 5 lb sack of flour, or 20 lb bag of bird seed to see and feel just what I was lugging along with me each and every day.


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

Obesity runs in my family. Grandfather died of diabetes, mom has bad knees. I weigh 319 pounds, and part of that is from medication that makes me gain. I am 5'8" and am currently wearing a 50 waist-around my hips. I finally found that apple cider vinegar, along with watching what I eat (no eating out or eating at the deli counter) helps me lose. I think I'm FINALLY losing. I am 35 and this is my last shot-I'll be diabetic in a couple years if I don't lose the weight. My grandfather refused to change his eating habits after becoming diabetic in the 70s. For much of my childhood he ate HUGE tubs of ice cream. Until the day he died he ate sugar free cookies. (Sugar free yes, but not bad carb free!) It's amazing that he lived to be 88. So yeah, I've gotta lose.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I've gone up to a size 18 and they rarely carry 18 Long in jeans anywhere and I can't find them at the thrift stores either. My bra is too small and I ain't goin up another size. I haven't started "dieting" yet, I'm waiting til the first of the year but I have quit drinking so much pop. I was up to 4 20 oz Mt Dew's a day. Yikes! Makes me feel horrible as well. I have a game plan for working out after the kids go to school, I'm just trying to find a plan I can stick to as well...


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

My sister and I were talking about food last Christmas and breakfasts in particular. We both prefer non-breakfast foods to start the day. I said that my ideal breakfast would be a small steak and a salad. The penny dropped and I thought: low carb. I'd never really given low carb diets a try because of all the hype about how unhealthy they are. 

I started February 1 on the Atkins diet and I've never looked back. Weight loss to date is 75 pounds. This is a diet I can stick with for as long as I need to and a good thing because I need to lose at least that much again. 

I eat meat, eggs, fish, lots of vegetables (except for the high glycemic ones like parsnips, potatoes and sweet potatoes), limited amounts of dairy -- yogourt, cheese and butter -- and measured amounts of ground flax seeds and peanut butter. After the first two weeks, which are very strict, you really can eat a good variety of healthy foods. I don't miss the breads, pasta, potatoes etc. much. I do miss the fruit and sweets a bit, but less as time passes. And the *cravings* for carbs are a thing of the past!

I'm 59 and I had pretty much given up on myself until I started this diet. If there is hope for me, there is hope for all of us.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

November, 2008, went in to put on a pair of my favorite comfy jeans. Oh, I couldn't even get them over my hips. At first, I thought they had shrunk, but got to thinking that some of my other very loose pants seemed a bit snug... I got out the scale, then stepped on, shocked to see I had gained 20#s. That doesn't seem like much, but at 45 with a lot of nice clothing (have been the same weight most of my adult life due to diet/exercise and genetics didn't hurt). I went in and tried on all kinds of clothing & it wasn't good. Hardly anything fit me. Most of my clothing is fitted...worn in offices... Okay, I was NOT HAPPY:flame:

Not losing weight wasn't an option. Taking months to do it, wasn't an option.

I FIRED sugar/BANISHING it from my diet, ate more often, and didn't really increase my activity much if at all. In just over a month, I had lost that 20#s. For a few months, I would let myself have a little treat once/week. Then, due to health reasons, NONE. Here I am, 11 months later, and I haven't gained it back. I am on a sugar-free regimen, eating 3 meals/day & 2 snacks/day (+ a Kefir Smoothie every day). I avoid empty carbs, processed foods, junk food, pop, etc... I also limit my dairy & fats. I attribute that daily Kefir Smoothie to solving any cravings I would normally have to eat chocolate bars, fudge, etc... Now? I cannot have any sugar in my coffee and mocha's taste awful (used to love them). This has done wonders for my health & I feel better than I had for years!


----------



## mtncgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Diabetes is a cold slap in the face. I was diagnosed this past February. To keep my blood sugar in normal range without insulin, I have gone low carb. My blood sugars stay perfect and a side effect is the 90 pound weight loss. There's not much turning back when you know you are going to lose your feet or kidneys if you don't stay on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

For me it was not being able to be buckled into a roller coaster seat, and having to get out and walk away in front of all those people.

It's a battle for me of breaking the huge meal helping size I picked up from my family. I've cut out the mayo, the butter, and the fried. Weather permitting I walk after dinner now. I am on an exercise regiment of 'step up daily'. Start with 1 of each, situp, push up, jumping jack, and a jogged lap around something. Every day add one more, you'll surprise yourself after a month and looking back. When you get to the point you can't add any more you split the regiment in half and do it twice a day. I like this method as not only does it rid the weight it increases personal performance, and exercise naturally releases chemicals in the brain that combat depression and stress. I've actually noticed that when I keep to the routine I'm happier throughout the day.

It's a win lose thing. Every day is a battle, sometimes you loose it, but it isn't about that one battle, it's about the war. Eventually it becomes habit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

two years ago, i realized that i had a problem. dh and i had a mutual co-worker who died at 62 of her 2nd heart attack. dh's best friend had a heart attack before age 40 and he and his wife both have type II diabetes. i lost 85 lbs with good eating and excercise and meeting with a perosnal trainer, in the last year i gained about 15 back after i stopped seeing her. trying to figure out how to do this myself, would like to lose another 50 lbs. also because i am less than i was in high school, its hard not to think, i have done good enough.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I've gone up to a size 18 and they rarely carry 18 Long in jeans anywhere and I can't find them at the thrift stores either.


I'm not wanting to encourage continued weight gain but if you can get your hands on a pair of Venezia jeans by Lane Bryant they have the best made jeans I have ever worn and they go to a 28T. I've never had so many compliments on my jeans ~ they are made to fit and flatter a woman with curves. They tend to be pricey (or I'm just cheap!) but I find a lot of good deals on Ebay for NWT jeans. 33" inseam is standard on talls and they fit me perfectly. I'm 5'10". If you're taller than that, Avenue has talls with a 35" inseam although the quality cannot be compared to that of Venezia. I have found some Avenue jeans on Ebay, too.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The last time I got kicked into losing weight it was because of my doctor scaring me to death. Of course, after I'd lost 80 lbs, and kept it off for years, I gained it all (and more) back after menopause. holy schmoly. 

This time, (and it's very recent so the shock is still with me) it was seeing myself in the mirror lined bathroom when we went on vacation. naked. OH MY GOD. that started it. You see, I saw not my mother, but my GRANDMOTHER looking back at me.  I did fairly well at not putting any more on while we were on vacation, then came home and got back on the scale. I fully expected it to be 10 lbs more than my last weigh in a couple months ago. 

It was 25lbs more. No wonder my size 20 jeans were feeling tight! The water weight left in 3 days, (12 lbs) and with the recent snow we've had, I've had a lot of exercise. Hopefully I can stick with my "no BINGE-ING!!" plan.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> This time, (and it's very recent so the shock is still with me) it was seeing myself in the mirror lined bathroom when we went on vacation. naked. OH MY GOD. that started it.


Nobody looks good standing naked in front of a mirror. Truth.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

> Nobody looks good standing naked in front of a mirror. Truth.


That only time I didn't like what I saw was when I had gained 20#s and then got serious, dropped the sugar, and dropped the weight (refused to buy new clothes when my beautiful wardrobe stopped fitting...). DH never complained at all about the weight gain and even chalked it up to "us getting older." Me? NOT having it! I can understand looking in the mirror, after gaining weight, and not being happy. That is a motivator.

At 46, I am very pleased with how I look. Not in any sense perfection, but since I am toned, don't need to lose weight, and have learned to love my body type? When I look in the mirror, I like what I see! It isn't just my opinion, either (since I am married---DH makes his approval very clear- he loves what he sees, ME head-to-toe). That is a good thing as I won't get a different body type. This is appropriate, too. What would I aspire to by losing weight if I couldn't like what I saw in the mirror afterward?

Heck, I was glad to finally see that I wasn't going to go gray with straight hair...nope, I get pure white curly hair (which I find pretty)!!! You won't see me dye it, either 

I reject all the societal crap that has women comparing themselves with others. That is often counter-productive, at the least. It leaves so many not feeling good about themselves. That sucks, too  Also, it really helps guys if you don't make unkind comments to your wives. Mine told me I was beautiful after I gained weight and NEVER complained. After I lost the weight, he told me I was just as beautiful as when we were married. Rather a win-win situation with NO pressure!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Lori: That's great about your hubby  Very cool guy. for me, however, I'm killing myself at this weight. Literally. Has NOTHING to do with what society thinks of as good looking or the correct weight. I look OLD and flabby. I can still hike a couple of miles, but I am slow, and I pay for it later with back pain. 

so. It's coming off!


----------

